

Open Innovation Marketplace - marketplace for challenging problems - dskhatri
http://gw.innocentive.com/ar/challenge/marketPlace

======
dskhatri
Came across this site which might interest other hackers. Entities (companies,
individuals, non-profits) list a particular problem they would like solved and
offer an award for the solution. Some examples:

"The Seeker is looking for a low cost outdoor localization system that can
guide a robot with high accuracy in a residential property that includes
obstacles, defined or not defined"
<http://gw.innocentive.com/ar/challenge/8507361>

